# Dyeing: Superwash Merino



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Ok this afternoon I followed the same procedure and colours as yesterday's merino dyeing. 

The results are way different. Superwash grabs colour so I have a lot of white spots. I'm ok with that as i got full saturation yesterday and want white areas. 

I also very loosely braided the fibre as it tends to fall apart but the links were huge so made little impact 

Where the colours blended yesterday, this time I got solid patches. I did pour dyes over some of them to create new colours 

Many don't like superwash but I love it. I think this will be an interesting spin


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

It will be fun to see what you get when spun up! You make opening this site exciting. ...nothing like pressure, huh?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That sure will be a fun spin. Beautiful colors and I like the white.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Interesting results. 

I'll have to remember that about superwash fiber if I ever get into dyeing.
I like super wash for socks, and also used a super wash Merino for a heirloom baby blanket, which was lovely. But generally I have found that superwash material feel listless to me


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

wordancer said:


> Interesting results.
> 
> I'll have to remember that about superwash fiber if I ever get into dyeing.
> I like super wash for socks, and also used a super wash Merino for a heirloom baby blanket, which was lovely. But generally I have found that superwash material feel listless to me


It literally falls apart in your hands


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

wordancer said:


> Interesting results.
> 
> I'll have to remember that about superwash fiber if I ever get into dyeing.
> I like super wash for socks, and also used a super wash Merino for a heirloom baby blanket, which was lovely. But generally I have found that superwash material feel listless to me


That's what happened when I removed it from the water!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> It will be fun to see what you get when spun up! You make opening this site exciting. ...nothing like pressure, huh?


haha. Yup, no pressure. I haven't a clue what to expect here. I'd imagine a fair bit of pink


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

wordancer said:


> Interesting results.
> 
> I'll have to remember that about superwash fiber if I ever get into dyeing.
> I like super wash for socks, and also used a super wash Merino for a heirloom baby blanket, which was lovely. But generally I have found that superwash material feel listless to me


Superwash spun up is very very soft. Even softer than non superwash merino. You really can't kill it , except it falls apart when wet.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> That sure will be a fun spin. Beautiful colors and I like the white.


As dark as this looks i think it could end up quite pastel.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Your colors are beautiful.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Can't wait to see it spun.


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Ditto!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh yes, that looks fun.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow! The results are so different!,


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It looks very pretty. Love the colors


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Wow! The results are so different!,


 I know. If I hadn't made notes I'd never believe it further down the road. I'm thinking of doing another one but this time the colours will be painted on. That'll give clear and measured sections . These are repeatable. The last two aren't as easy to reproduce


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

marianikole said:


> It looks very pretty. Love the colors


Thank you


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Dry and braided. Softest fibre but a menace when wet. Hard to believe I used the same dyes and procedure. Superwash always surprises me. I call them my ugly braids but the results amaze me every time


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I do not think they are ugly.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

desireeross said:


> Dry and braided. Softest fibre but a menace when wet. Hard to believe I used the same dyes and procedure. Superwash always surprises me. I call them my ugly braids but the results amaze me every time


I think they are both pretty. Here is my question then based on your using the same dyes and procedures.......how do you know what the end result will be when you are wanting certain colors for your finished product? For instance, if you were asked to dye for a shawl that would be shades of green and blues, how do you know what dye and method will get the result you want? You have taken pictures and dyed in colors that ended up matching perfectly but how do you know what methods will get you the results you want?

What's the super easy formula? Oh, wait....there isn't one. Lol


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> I think they are both pretty. Here is my question then based on your using the same dyes and procedures.......how do you know what the end result will be when you are wanting certain colors for your finished product? For instance, if you were asked to dye for a shawl that would be shades of green and blues, how do you know what dye and method will get the result you want? You have taken pictures and dyed in colors that ended up matching perfectly but how do you know what methods will get you the results you want?
> 
> What's the super easy formula? Oh, wait....there isn't one. Lol


If someone wanted greens and blues I'd paint the dye on and not do the low water immersion method as I've done with the other two. You have control when painting and the majority of my braids are painted. As you spin colours blend creating more colours so you need to be careful with colour placement. With painting you can get definite colour repeats. I would suggest Navajo plying as it'll keep the colours seperate. I personally love fractal spinning and its effects. (I don't always follow the exact fractal method) I've Navajo plied and it's ok. It's not top of my list but that may change if I'm after something specific. here are some examples that show you the difference between painting and low water immersion . The top is painted, the bottom low water immersion

Edit. When I say painted I mean the fibre is laid out and I dab colour on . I also measure the repeats


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

sockyarn said:


> I do not think they are ugly.


I love the bottom one but no clue what the top will produce. It's my ugly fibre


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

desireeross said:


> If someone wanted greens and blues I'd paint the dye on and not do the low water immersion method as I've done with the other two. You have control when painting and the majority of my braids are painted. As you spin colours blend creating more colours so you need to be careful with colour placement. With painting you can get definite colour repeats. I would suggest Navajo plying as it'll keep the colours seperate. I personally love fractal spinning and its effects. (I don't always follow the exact fractal method) I've Navajo plied and it's ok. It's not top of my list but that may change if I'm after something specific. here are some examples that show you the difference between painting and low water immersion . The top is painted, the bottom low water immersion
> 
> Edit. When I say painted I mean the fibre is laid out and I dab colour on . I also measure the repeats


Thank you! That makes it so much clearer for me and makes total sense. I have seen so many immersion colors done and just couldn't figure how to get the controlled colors.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

I love superwash. And I love your colors.


----------

